# Gathering/make and take in the Midwest area



## nixie

Hey there! I've noticed that a lot of us hail from the Midwest and I thought it would be fun to get together sometime this summer. I see gatherings/make and takes going on around other areas, I think we should set one up in the Midwest (unless there is already a group established, in which case, please let me in...) I would be happy to host it at my house. Please let me know your thoughts...
Also, I started a group called Midwest Haunters over in social groups on the forum, please feel free to check it out and join if you like.


----------

